# .

## ElenaBel

!

  . -         - .         , ,    11.12.2009        ,      (      19.05.2010  94-    1  2010  (. 1   36).) ,       ,         ,      ?

 . 5 . 3    ,        ,   ,     .    ,         (),    . 4 . 1 . 3     :
, ,    ;
, ,    ;
   ;
-, -  - () ;
     ,        ()  .

    ,           (74.83 -  ,        ).

 ,    ,            ?

----------

.

----------


## ElenaBel

,            ("   ;").  : " "    " "     .        ,  .         ,       .

----------

> : " "    " "     .


 ?   :Embarrassment:    (  ),      


>

----------


## Azel

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ElenaBel

,         . ,  ,  ?

----------

-   .     ,   ,  


> ,

----------


## ElenaBel

> -   .     ,   ,


   ? , , 15 000 .

----------

> 


?           .

----------


## ElenaBel

,     , .

----------


## Elmira2012

!        :          .   .          .           ,       ?

----------

,      ,     2.

----------


## Elmira2012

!

----------


## Alenka34725

!          ?    ..  20%.    ,    ??? :Embarrassment:

----------

,    ,   ?     .

----------


## ctm

.           .
, ,      (         )
 (  )     -            (-).
:
1.       ?
   : ,   ,     ( / ? -    ) 
2.       ?   11.12.2009        ,     ? - ?
3.         ?

----------

> ,   ,


,  .




> 


       .

----------


## ctm

> ,  .
> 
>        .


  -  ? 
     (20%)?         ?   ?

----------

> 


,  .
      ,     ,  ""     .

----------


## ctm

.
        -         (    )?   ?

----------

.            0%.

----------


## ctm



----------


## jwell

!
               (  ),     _              .  _ .

----------

